
Unusual Words Rendered in Bold Graphics - rosser
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/07/02/project-twins-unusual-words/
======
EB5
The last one has been misinterpreted.

"Zugzwang: A position in which any decision or move will result in problems."

It`s a german word that translates to:

A position in which one is under pressure (or will run into problems) if
he/she does not responds/acts soon

